# Sak News



## JDenz (Mar 13, 2003)

Sakuraba is still standing his ground on becoming a heavyweight for the PRIDE GRAND PRIX 2003. In addition, Sakuraba told the press on Tuesday of this week that he is still having health problems but will continue to fight. 

Brazilian Nino Schembri is his scheduled opponent for PRIDE 25 this weekend, and Sak is already claiming to be only 70% for the fight. 

Since sustaining numerous injuries over the last twelve months, Sakuraba's game has suffered. He also admitted to the Japanese press that he has not been training at his previous pace. Rumors of binge drinking and chain smoking plagued Sak just six weeks ago when he made similar comments at a press conference. 

With plans of getting up to 205lbs for the heavyweight grand prix, many think he will not be used to the weight gain. Combine the weight factor with guys like Sapp, Cro-Cop, Erikson and others, Sak could be in for a rude awakening. 

This weekend, Sakuraba will come in at 190lbs (about 8-10lbs heavier than usual) and says he is under no pressure for the fight. 

sounds like Sak could be on his way out of the top spot.  He should just take time off and heal up.


----------



## ace (Mar 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JDenz _
> *Sakuraba is still standing his ground on becoming a heavyweight for the PRIDE GRAND PRIX 2003. In addition, Sakuraba told the press on Tuesday of this week that he is still having health problems but will continue to fight.
> 
> Brazilian Nino Schembri is his scheduled opponent for PRIDE 25 this weekend, and Sak is already claiming to be only 70% for the fight.
> ...




When He Fought his 1st Fight in The UFC he was up to 203
So he has been up there in Weight before.
Sak is a master stradigest.
Perhaps he is simply Trying to fool the competion
into beliveing he is weak.

As far as Drinking & Smokeing 
i personly feel he should chill on it a bit
for his health sake.


----------



## JDenz (Mar 14, 2003)

Well he said he was about 80 percent for the last fight and he could barly walk, so who knows at 70 percent maye he has two broken arms.  He needs to deciede to be either a pro wrestler or a fighter.  His body is not going to take the beatings that it is taking forever.


----------



## ace (Mar 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JDenz _
> *Well he said he was about 80 percent for the last fight and he could barly walk, so who knows at 70 percent maye he has two broken arms.  He needs to deciede to be either a pro wrestler or a fighter.  His body is not going to take the beatings that it is taking forever. *



I heard Sak Looked Old & Beat Down 
Before he Even Steped in The Ring.

He needs a year off & Thats The Bottom Line.

from Both Pro wrestling & Pride!


----------



## JDenz (Apr 21, 2003)

Everything I have been reading has been saying that the Japenese press has been down on Sak, so he better turn his streak around or it may affect his pro wrestling and his ability to get into the Pride ring.


----------



## J-kid (May 9, 2003)

Hnmm i hope sak will start hard-core training again and take the HW championship.

He was looking good in his fight against Royce Gracie.


----------



## JDenz (May 9, 2003)

Royce was a long long time ago and Sak is going to get puinised if he goes Heavyweight.  Needs to concentrate on one thing or the other he doesn't have a lot of time left in his body.


----------

